
IOS 5.0.1 lets developers to specify files that should remain on device - barredo
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/11/02/apple-posts-ios-5-0-1-beta-for-developers/
======
barredo
Previous discussion on "Cleaning"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3108563>

------
benatkin
When's Heroku going to let developers do the same thing?

~~~
cmelbye
I can't see that happening, and I can't see why it would happen either.

